# Do you find the holiday meal more enjoyable the next day?



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 19, 2017)

It's nice to have family members all together for the holiday dinner but with all the planning, cooking, and making sure everything is is on the table that needs to be there, I do try to accommodate certain members of the family with a certain dish they enjoy or because of diet restrictions. I'm glad to relax and really enjoy the leftovers the next day. I always hope that Thanksgiving will be a cold day. That way the food can be left in the original serving dishes, Turkey leftovers are plopped back in the roasting pan and all is put out on our unheated porch  I reheat all the leftovers and put them on the kitchen counter. Condiments, bread, cranberry sauce are on the table. All is served buffet style and brought to the kitchen table to eat on paper plates. I'm really relaxed by then and enjoy everything and I noticed some things actually taste better the next day. After that the food is separated and some I freeze for another meal down the line. This year we are going to my daughters for dinner which will be a treat, but I'm sure the next day I will miss the leftovers. I might drop a hint or two so I can bring some home.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2017)

Why not both days!  Two good days of eating, are better than one!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2017)

Turkey or even chicken is good the next day, but on the third day or frozen. I think it tastes funny. After the second day, I'm done.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 19, 2017)

I like to reheat the gravy, slices of turkey and a layer of stuffing in a covered frying pan on top of the stove.

Maybe it is nostalgia but for some reason it tastes better to me than reheating it in the microwave.

I also enjoy a sandwich made with turkey, mayonnaise and cranberry sauce on a Miami roll.

Miami Roll





These days I try to keep Thanksgiving simple and low carb so the tasty leftovers are just a fond memory.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 19, 2017)

*Best thing the nex day when I was a kid was a turkey sandwich on white bred with Miracle Whip  ANd dressing.  Now that it is me doing the prep and cleaning I still like it best the day after*


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 19, 2017)

I LOVE leftovers, and I don't have to cook again, yeehaw


----------



## Falcon (Nov 19, 2017)

I agree with Meanderer !


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 19, 2017)

Yes, love leftovers!

Im usually at my daughter's for Thanksgiving and we always do Black Friday and it's become a tradition to take a turkey sandwich with us for energy. 

I stay a week Ruth, so I get to enjoy all the leftovers.  Leaving this Tuesday and will return the following Tuesday.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 19, 2017)

The secret is serve alcoholic drinks.  Everyone is happy with whatever is being served.


----------



## jujube (Nov 19, 2017)

On the First Day..... We give thanks for the fresh turkey feast and its hot trimmings.

 On the Second Day..... We bless the cold turkey sandwiches, slushy cranberry sauce, and hard rolls.

 On the Third Day..... We praise the turkey pie and vintage mixed veggies.

 On the Fourth Day..... We thank the pilgrims for not serving bison that first time, or we'd be celebrating Thanksgiving until April.

 On the Fifth Day..... We gobble up cubed bird casserole and pray for a glimpse of a naked turkey carcass.

 On the Sixth Day..... We show gratitude (sort of) to the creative cook who slings cashews at the turkey and calls it Oriental.

 On the Seventh Day..... We forgive our forefathers and pass the turkey-nugget pizza.

 On the Eighth Day..... The word ''vegetarian'' keeps popping into our heads.

 On the Ninth Day..... We check our hair to make sure we're not beginning to sprout feathers.

 On the Tenth Day..... We hope that the wing meat kabobs catch fire under the broiler.

 On the Eleventh Day..... We smile over the creamed gizzard because the thigh bones are in sight.

 On the Twelfth Day..... We apologize for running out of turkey leftovers....and everybody says Amen!!!


----------



## terry123 (Nov 20, 2017)

Love the second day leftovers!  You could not pay me enough to set foot in a store or mall on black Friday! My bunch prefers gift cards for presents so I am almost finished with presents. I have been making peanut butter fudge for 30 years sending to a select of folks that request it so that's next on the do do list.  My BIL is diabetic and has it down to a science as to how much he can eat of it.  My sister says when he gets it he measures out an amount for the day, takes it to his duck blind or deer stand to spend the day.  Have not missed a year yet of sending it.  I have given the recipe to anyone that requests it but they say it doesn't taste the same.  The year I had my stroke my brother called and after inquiring about my health he asked how it was going to affect the fudge that year. Assured him it would not hinder it and it didn't.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2017)

No Black Friday shopping for me, I stay home and guard the leftovers.

If you have too much turkey left over from Thanksgiving try a Hot Brown sandwich!!!

https://www.brownhotel.com/m/dining-hot-brown


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> I LOVE leftovers, and I don't have to cook again, yeehaw



12 Days!!  Denise, you are taking leftovers to the limit with this video!  I love it!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> I LOVE leftovers, and I don't have to cook again, yeehaw



That was awful, LOL!!!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 20, 2017)

I don't feel like going out to dinner this year, so I bought a turkey breast. It's the only part of the turkey I like, so why not? I'll make dressing, cranberry sauce, Brussels sprouts and homemade rolls/buns and that's it except for dessert, pecan tart and pumpkin pie. Nice and simple and lots of sandwich options. I love a turkey and cranberry sauce sandwich, one of my favorites.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I don't feel like going out to dinner this year, so I bought a turkey breast. It's the only part of the turkey I like, so why not? I'll make dressing, cranberry sauce, Brussels sprouts and homemade rolls/buns and that's it except for dessert, pecan tart and pumpkin pie. Nice and simple and lots of sandwich options. I love a turkey and cranberry sauce sandwich, one of my favorites.



That sounds good, Jane!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> The secret is serve alcoholic drinks.  Everyone is happy with whatever is being served.



LOL, except in my family, everyone behaved on the holidays, but only on the holiday


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2017)

I don't know if anyone mentioned this, but ditto if they did. I ALWAYS loved the hot-dinner sandwiches with leftover dressing and gravy Grandma would make, drool!! I must be hungry:thanksgiving:


----------

